# Be Excellent to one another



## bitshird (Aug 3, 2010)

Look I have to go in the Hospital for a couple days may get lucky and only one day, but PLEASE while I'm gone Don't run any one else off, Two of my friends are no longer posting here Gary Max threw in the towel and the other night Landon (hunter 27) said he's backing away, all because some body shot off their arrogant mouth, (I know this can happen, it happens around tool and die makers all the time. We get very set attitudes, it happens when you get to a point near perfection in your craft.) 
Now we have people questioning the motives of our moderator which I think is a Crock, and one members signature begging to come to his eBay store, you want to advertise, that's what the classifieds are for,  skirting the rules isn't a smart thing to do just cause you dance inside the circle, Let's chill out, keep thing light and friendly, this used to be a place where charity reigned supreme, if a person was in need and the need was real they got helped, Ask JohnnyCNC or Airrat.
 I'd really like to see a return to those great days and stop this stupid bickering, If you have a product to sell post it in the classifieds, not in every post you make. if you need help ask politely I'm sure you'll get it. if you have a complaint take it to PM or to our poor over worked Moderator. BUT for GOD SAKE let's not ruin the best site on the internet that deals with wood turning and mainly Pen turning just to satisfy our own overlarge egos PLEASE

Be have or I'll getcha when I get back
 Peace Y'all
Ken


----------



## glycerine (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck Ken!


----------



## mick (Aug 3, 2010)

Well said Ken, We'll be thinking of you during your stay in the Hospital. Let us know how things go.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2010)

Ken,well said and I hope all goes well and when you get out have yourself a good cup on me:wink:.


----------



## LizardSpit (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for this post!!!

Best wishes for a short and favorable hospital stay.


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope all goes well for you and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 3, 2010)

ken, all the best wishes and quick recovery to you. I am with you, although I haven't been around here long enough I have already seen quiet a show. I hope we come to our senses and get a good grip on life. You are absolutely right this a best forum on the internet and I hope we would have the courage and wisdom to keep it that way. You take care friend and we see you back on here soon. God Bless you for all the caring you have given to this site.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

Party On DUDE!!!!!!


oh sorry, thought you were quoting Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.

Good Lucky man.


----------



## el_d (Aug 4, 2010)

Take care Ken. :wink:

Hopefully some People will grow up around here.:biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 4, 2010)

Ken, looks like the Juggalo's will have to visit you while your in recovery!! Just remember what I told you, freezing cold and nurses everywhere:wink:. I'm not gonna rant here, but I agree 100%. The pen community has lost 2 outstanding people to total non-sense. Probably lost more than that, but we'll never know.

Don't let them feed you Hillbilly Jones why you're in there:biggrin:.
Again, take care you Hippie, and don't let em get you while you're down!!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 4, 2010)

woot woot!

Very well said indeed! Good luck while in the hospital. I hope you recover quickly and get back to the shop!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 4, 2010)

Good health Ken!!!

Hope you get excellent scenery in nurses outfits!!!

Hurry back!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 4, 2010)

Before they put you under make sure you write "No sex change" on your forehead. You don't want to go in Ken and come out Kelly because the orderly grabbed the wrong chart.  Good luck.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 4, 2010)

Ken, come back well and we'll try to "behave" here at the best site ever.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 4, 2010)

All the best for a speedy and healthy return.  Your friends will be waiting.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 4, 2010)

Best wishes to you Ken and thank you for taking the time with this post. I too long for the old days and have only been back a month. With some luck this thread will still be going while you are away and many of the folks on here will reflect.

PS when was the last time anyone heard from Dario?


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 4, 2010)

well said.  thoughts and prayers for a quick visit and recovery!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 4, 2010)

hope your hospital stay is brief!  keeping good thoughts for you!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 4, 2010)

Ken,
Well said.  Good health to you, we will be praying for a speedy recovery..


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 4, 2010)

Best wishes for you Ken. Hope everything works out. And,I promise I won't call anybody any names.:biggrin:


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 4, 2010)

Well said Ken.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.  I always look forward to  your posts.


----------



## BKelley (Aug 4, 2010)

Ken,

We've never had the pleasure of meeting, but I sincerely wish you the best at the hospital.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 4, 2010)

Ken
I hope your hospital stay is brief and minor. And, I hope you get back to full health soon.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey -- remember that those plastic bottles they give you with the handle and the angled neck when you check in aren't for keeping your boiled linseed oil in.

As for the rest, well....
Thornton Wilder once said, "Whenever you get around the human race there's bound to be layers and layers of nonsense."

Recover quickly.
Doug


----------



## jskeen (Aug 4, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Before they put you under make sure you write "No sex change" on your forehead. You don't want to go in Ken and come out Kelly because the orderly grabbed the wrong chart.  Good luck.



actually you should write that about two feet lower, they might not look at your head before they start cutting


----------



## phillywood (Aug 4, 2010)

jskeen said:


> actually you should write that about two feet lower, they might not look at your head before they start cutting


ROFLMAO


----------



## Ligget (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck Ken, will be thinking of you my friend!


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good Luck Ken, We'll all be here waiting for you to come back!


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 4, 2010)

Be well- dont stay ther- work in one every day (pathology)- not fun and the food sometimes is actually edible (sometimes).  Get healthy   see you when you come back.  BTW LOVE the tool.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck, Ken!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 4, 2010)

dgscott said:


> Hey -- remember that those plastic bottles they give you with the handle and the angled neck when you check in aren't for keeping your boiled linseed oil in.
> 
> Doug


 

Actually Ken, I think that bottle would be excellent for keeping your BLO in ..... only real problem is they are going to charge you $45 for it!!!  

Get back here healthy real soon!


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 4, 2010)

Take care of yourself, Ken.
Best wishes!


----------



## drGeek (Aug 4, 2010)

Be Well and heal quickly!
Just bend over and say ahhh.....


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree Ken. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 4, 2010)

Just a little update, I talked to Andrew (Ken's SIL), he said everything went very well. And that Ken is home resting right now.


----------



## David Keller (Aug 4, 2010)

excellent news!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 5, 2010)

Good news indeed!! We need Ken around to keep us lined out! We miss ya already bud! Have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ken, glad everything went well, hope your back on your feet soon.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 5, 2010)

*I'mmmmm Baaaaak*

Hey every one thanks for the kind thoughts, It seems my Cardiologist just needed a tune up on his Mercedes, Oddly enough the blockage that showed up last week on the stress test wasn't really there,  I did'nt appreciate being violated with his miniature Roto Rooter, but it was nice to get into a nice COLD place, the Nap table was a bit uncomfortable, and waking up with Magilla Gorilla trying to align my front right hip bone with the lower side of my glutenous maximums, And I do mean Maximus, was very uncomfortable. But Even better was coming into my office this morning and finding my Air conditioner had decided it was too hot to work.
 But SIL and wife took my card and went to Wal MArt  Now I can at least sit in my reasonably cool office. key word Sit, Like I cab afford to sit on my keester until Monday and not lift any thing over 5 pounds, RIGHT. Andrew and have an opportunity to have a booth at the GAW symposium in Helen GA. so we need to make a bunch of tools and Handles Whoopee..


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Me Too*



bitshird said:


> Hey every one thanks for the kind thoughts, It seems my Cardiologist just needed a tune up on his Mercedes, Oddly enough the blockage that showed up last week on the stress test wasn't really there, I did'nt appreciate being violated with his miniature Roto Rooter, but it was nice to get into a nice COLD place, the Nap table was a bit uncomfortable, and waking up with Magilla Gorilla trying to align my front right hip bone with the lower side of my glutenous maximums, And I do mean Maximus, was very uncomfortable. But Even better was coming into my office this morning and finding my Air conditioner had decided it was too hot to work.
> But SIL and wife took my card and went to Wal MArt Now I can at least sit in my reasonably cool office. key word Sit, Like I cab afford to sit on my keester until Monday and not lift any thing over 5 pounds, RIGHT. Andrew and have an opportunity to have a booth at the GAW symposium in Helen GA. so we need to make a bunch of tools and Handles Whoopee..


 
Went through that in June only had 2 stents put in....Operating table was the most unconfortable contraption I've been strapped to in my life.  I think they do it to keep your mind off what they're doing....btw my MD got very upset when I referred to it as roto-rooter.


----------



## snyiper (Aug 5, 2010)

Ken good to have you back, Im glad things went better than expected!!


----------



## VampMN (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Ken. I'm glad to hear that everything went well in the hospital. Have a swift recovery!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 5, 2010)

Ken,
  While you were gone, there was a huge argument on the forum.  Seems that some people like wood, some like acrylic.  It got so bad that the members split.  You'll soon see that the IAP has become the "International Wooden Penturners Association" and the "International Non-Wooden Penturners Association".  I'm sorry, but it looks like most of the members just up and left altogether.  There's you, me and a handful of others still around...
  I kid, I kid, welcome back!!  Looks like your doc needs to find some better testing equipment!


----------



## phillywood (Aug 5, 2010)

ken, at least you didn't ask him to do a colonoscopyor penal cathrization(ouch had that done and the darn thing hurts as hell, for the kidney stone). That would have given you hard time to sit in your office chair. 
Good to see you back buddy, now take out the good ol, woodchuckie out and keep whipping us staright with it. 

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={43775E35-E640-4A49-80C4-83B7E68B9580}


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 5, 2010)

Missed the post where you were going in but glad everything worked out ok.


----------



## Scott (Aug 5, 2010)

Ken!  Based on the title of this topic I thought I should respond "Carry on, Dude!"  Now that I find you were getting rootered out, I think "Carry On" is very apt!   ;-)

Glad everything turned out OK!

Scott.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 5, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Ken,
> While you were gone, there was a huge argument on the forum.  Seems that some people like wood, some like acrylic.  It got so bad that the members split.  You'll soon see that the IAP has become the "International Wooden Penturners Association" and the "International Non-Wooden Penturners Association".  I'm sorry, but it looks like most of the members just up and left altogether.  There's you, me and a handful of others still around...
> I kid, I kid, welcome back!!  Looks like your doc needs to find some better testing equipment!



Jeremy, I think I'll create another break in the ranks and start one that's just for metal pens, By the way did the plastic guys split between PR and Alumilite??

Thanks it's good to be here. 



phillywood said:


> ken, at least you didn't ask him to do a colonoscopyor penal cathrization(ouch had that done and the darn thing hurts as hell, for the kidney stone). That would have given you hard time to sit in your office chair.
> Good to see you back buddy, now take out the good ol, woodchuckie out and keep whipping us staright with it.
> 
> 
> ...



My Regular Dr's pushing for me to have a colonoscopy but last time I had one the Dr. that did it  said see you in 5 years and that was 2-1/2 years ago  AINT NO WAY. not yet

Happy Trails Phillip.




Scott said:


> Ken!  Based on the title of this topic I thought I should respond "Carry on, Dude!"  Now that I find you were getting rootered out, I think "Carry On" is very apt!   ;-)
> 
> Glad everything turned out OK!
> 
> Scott.



We're the Wild Stallions Rock On Dude!!!


----------

